
Why does Russia,146M people,have fewer coronavirus cases than Luxembourg? - notlukesky
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/21/europe/putin-coronavirus-russia-intl/index.html
======
simonblack
There's a saying in business and science - "If's it's not documented, it
didn't happen."

Similarly in disease outbreaks. If you don't test, and keep testing, you have
no idea whatsoever how widespread the disease really is, and how well your
prevention and treatments are doing.

